# 281 empire service (family)



## johnee (May 19, 2017)

I purchased Business Class Seats (New York – buffalo) on the empire service total price $535 for me and my wife and to son’s .we are traveling from Ireland to the USA and Canada to celebrate our 50th birthdays. The problem is when I booked the tickets I put my two boys as students as they are aged 15 and 17 to avail of 15% discount. They don’t have ISIC European ID cards , will I half to amend my tickets to the correct price or would there passports be enough to prove they are students.


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2017)

No. It's not required to present student ID's. You'll be fine.


----------



## PVD (May 19, 2017)

If you are using a rental car, be aware there are 2 Buffalo stations, be certain the car rental is nearby or picks up where you disembark.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2017)

If you are getting the rental car from the airport, the Depew station is only a few km away. The other station is in downtown Buffalo.


----------

